# Pregnancy symptoms during two week wait



## RomanGoddess (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi there, I'm new to this board. DH and I have just decided to try for number two. I'm 39 and DC number one was born 3.5 years ago so I fear that my body is a little out of practice.







I sure hope we conceive soon.

Anyway, I am currently going through the barely endurable two week wait before my next AF is supposed to arrive. I know there are usually hardly any pregnancy symptoms this early in the game but if anyone has any to tell, I would love to hear about them. Last time around, I started to get heartburn a few days before the skipped period (and had it almost all the way through the pregnancy







). Any other TTW symptoms that I can reflect on while I wait?


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

I would rec that you check out the 2WW threads on the Trying to Conceive forum one level down. GL!


----------



## peacelovingmama (Apr 28, 2006)

My early symptoms were different for each pregnancy but these are the ones I remember:

heartburn
bloaty/gassy feeling
mild cramping (starting just a few days after ovulation)

With my son, I did not notice any symptoms at all during the 2ww and my biggest "sign" was that I did not feel PMS'ey.

Good luck -- hope you are pregnant!


----------



## mama to 2 girls (Dec 11, 2006)

With DD1 I had major hot flashes and I got dizzy.

DD2 was pretty much the same.

This p/g DS1 I literally had no symptoms at all. But I did about faint on the floor when I POAS (I actually just did it so AF would come, it was due that day but I had somewhere to be








, for me in the past when we were TTC it never failed if I POAS it would come) and it was a BFP!


----------

